# Teething: Camilia or Hyland's?



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

With our other kids for teething, we just gave tylenol when they were inconsolable. With this one, we try to do things much more naturally. I was at our new health food store tonight and they sell Hyland's teething tablets and Camilia (liquid, I think). Is one preferred over the other? Are they both safe? I'm always a little nervous to give something unfamiliar, although the rational side of me realizes that Tylenol and Motrin aren't exactly "natural".







What are your experiences and what would you recommend? My guy is getting three teeth now so I'd like to get something quickly. Thanks!


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Both worked well for us.


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

I like them both. The Hylands tablets are good if my DD is sleepy and fussy. The camilia are good when my DD has digestive upset related to teething. Both do help to calm her. I chose based on DD's symptoms. GL with the little teething one!


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peace_laughing* 
The camilia are good when my DD has digestive upset related to teething.

So for the teething poo's that cause a bleeding bottom, would the Camilia be better? It's totally related to teething and his little bottom can go from clear as can be to bleeding open sores after one teething poo.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovemyfamily6* 
So for the teething poo's that cause a bleeding bottom, would the Camilia be better? It's totally related to teething and his little bottom can go from clear as can be to bleeding open sores after one teething poo.









That's what I would go with. Also, you can still keep some motrin or tylenol on hand for if it gets really bad. We use homeopathics during the day as needed and sometimes at night but for these molars that DD is currently working on motrin is the only thing that will touch the pain at night.


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Uh, how fast are the Hyland's supposed to work? My friend brought some over because she has a bottle from when hers were little. I dissolved one under my tongue first to see what it would be like for him, then gave him two. I'm not joking, in less than a minute he went from crying and chewing on his fingers, to happily crawling around. Do they work that fast or was it a big old coincidence?


----------



## 68825 (Nov 29, 2006)

Camilia seems to work better for my LO, especially for the sore bottom. We also found that Jason's diaper cream really helps prevent bleeding.

I've seen Hylands work quickly - and then not at all. When nothing seems to help, we use tylenol, and are simply grateful that something will help him to sleep!


----------



## lovemybabies924 (Aug 8, 2008)

i tossed out all my hylands after reading online about the dangers of giving it to your child because they dont monitor the amount of medication per tablet...google it and choose for yourself


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovemyfamily6* 
Uh, how fast are the Hyland's supposed to work? My friend brought some over because she has a bottle from when hers were little. I dissolved one under my tongue first to see what it would be like for him, then gave him two. I'm not joking, in less than a minute he went from crying and chewing on his fingers, to happily crawling around. Do they work that fast or was it a big old coincidence?

Immediately is the usual.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovemybabies924* 
i tossed out all my hylands after reading online about the dangers of giving it to your child because they dont monitor the amount of medication per tablet...google it and choose for yourself









With homeopathy, there is NO medication in each tablet. You can't find it when you go looking for it. That's the whole point of homeopathy. It might be useful to have an appointment with a homeopath to get the background of homeopathy, how it was discovered, how the remedies are made, and so on. I like the book Everyone's Guide to Homeopathy (or something like that).


----------



## not now (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *milkybean* 
With homeopathy, there is NO medication in each tablet. You can't find it when you go looking for it. That's the whole point of homeopathy. It might be useful to have an appointment with a homeopath to get the background of homeopathy, how it was discovered, how the remedies are made, and so on. I like the book Everyone's Guide to Homeopathy (or something like that).

But the company admits that there is belladonna in the tables and belladonna is used to make scopolamine and atropine. I've given belladonna to geriatrics with chronic back pain and scopolamine is used for motion sickness and has anticholinergic effects. Atropine is used for serious cardiac conditions. If the amount of belladonna included isn't regulated I'd be cautious about using it also. I actually considered using Hyland tablets when my son starts teething but when I saw the ingredients I decided I'd rather deal with screaming and try to manage his pain with medication with regulated doses.

And before anyone tells me that it's safe because it's natural and used for years. Well, foxglove is natural and is used to make digoxin a positive inotrope used to correct heart failure and atrial fibrillation. It can cause bradycardia and a whole landslide of problems with toxicity. I have to watch a heart monitor if I give the medication through an IV.


----------



## Rin (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *not now* 
But the company admits that there is belladonna in the tables and belladonna is used to make scopolamine and atropine. I've given belladonna to geriatrics with chronic back pain and scopolamine is used for motion sickness and has anticholinergic effects. Atropine is used for serious cardiac conditions. If the amount of belladonna included isn't regulated I'd be cautious about using it also. I actually considered using Hyland tablets when my son starts teething but when I saw the ingredients I decided I'd rather deal with screaming and try to manage his pain with medication with regulated doses.

And before anyone tells me that it's safe because it's natural and used for years. Well, foxglove is natural and is used to make digoxin a positive inotrope used to correct heart failure and atrial fibrillation. It can cause bradycardia and a whole landslide of problems with toxicity. I have to watch a heart monitor if I give the medication through an IV.

FWIW, homeopathy works using a "law of similars". Basically what this means is the ingredients used have been diluted so much there is nearly nothing left but a mere "memory" of the original ingredient. This 'memory' causes the body to react in a way similar to the way it would react to the original ingredient therefore cancelling out the undesired symptoms.....ie: the law of similars. I worked in the supplements department of a health food store and this is how we explained homeopathics to those curious about them. HTH
We use the hylands and they work so wonderfully I wouldn't consider using anything else.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I've tried both. Both have essentially the same ingredients except hylands are disolvable tables that are made in a lactose base. Camilla is liquid without the lactose base.

I actually preferred Hylands for two reasons:

1. DD got her first tooth at 3 months and she didn't like swallowing stuff and would spit it out. The tablets are white so I can see whether dd got it. The Camilla is a clear liquid (that looks a lot like teething drool) so I didn't know how much she got.

2. Hylands is less expensive at my health food store and there are more doses in a package than teh Camilla.

Honestly they haven't worked really well for us. DD is happy to chew through most of the teething and when she gets really fussy it isn't enough to help. Usually only something like Tylenol will help her in those moments.


----------

